# Corsair XMS3 6G 1333 C9 @ OC



## Sarge_70 (24. Januar 2010)

N'abend 


Wollte mal nachfragen, wieviel Spannung diese XMS3 TR3X6G1333C9-Module (1,5V) packen, ohne dass sie mir um die Ohren fliegen. 

Momentan laufen sie @ 766|1531/9-9-9-24-5-74 mit 1,59V im Bios. Daraus werden unter Last 1,57-1,58V Spitze.

Prime95 läuft nun seit knapp 16 Stunden, und Memtest86+ hat auch bisher auch noch keine Fehler gemeldet.

Das sollten die Dinger doch aushalten, oder ? Was sagen die Experten ?

Ich hätte da auch noch eine Frage bezüglich des HX850W, die 5V Spannung befindet sich unter Last (Prime95) immer auf 4,99V, die der 12V Schiene auf 11,98V. Natürlich liegen die minimalen Minuswerte immer noch im Toleranzbereich, welcher ja sogar bei 11,40-11,60 für 12V liegen kann, soweit ich mich erinnere ?



Mfg


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (24. Januar 2010)

1,60 Volt darüber besteht das Risiko von Defekt durch Überhitzung wenn nicht darauf geachtet wird, wenn doch und gute aktive Kühlung der Module vorhanden sind auch 1,62/64 Volt vertretbar, alles darüber ist nicht für Dauerbetrieb geeignet


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. Januar 2010)

Thx for your Reply, 

Für Kühlung ist gesorgt, die Module werden sogar noch zusätzlich zu den Heatspreader mit einem 120mm NB XL2 gekühlt, und sind nicht mal lauwarm.

Prime95 macht nun seit knapp 19 Stunden einen Custom-Run. 

Bin deswegen auch unter 1,60V geblieben, wie schon gesagt, 1,59059V im Bios, durch das Undervolting liegen unter Last 1,57-1,58V an.

Die Module müssten die +100MHz @ 1,59V schon packen, sind ja von Corsair.  

Und wie ist das denn mit den Stromwerten vom HX ?



Mfg


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (26. Januar 2010)

HX Werte lt. Everest absolut Top!


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. Januar 2010)

Ok, dann ist ja alles klar, der RAM hat es bis jetzt auch gepackt, Prime95 > 38Stunden, gleich werde ich den Test beenden.


Grüsse


----------



## XeQfaN (26. Januar 2010)

dann weiss ich ja jetzt was mein ramm kann


----------



## xTc (26. Januar 2010)

Hab den Ram im Dual-Channel-Modus und einem i5-750 bei 1,65V auf DDR3-1866MHz CL9 bekommen.

Da sollte also noch ordentlich Luft nach Oben sein. Und dabei wurden sie auch kaum warm.


MFG


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Januar 2010)

xTc schrieb:


> Hab den Ram im Dual-Channel-Modus und einem i5-750 bei 1,65V auf DDR3-1866MHz CL9 bekommen.
> 
> Da sollte also noch ordentlich Luft nach Oben sein. Und dabei wurden sie auch kaum warm.
> 
> ...


 

Sprichst du da von dem selben RAM wie ich ?  

Und laufen sie dann mit 9-9-9-24-5-88 ? 


Mfg


----------

